# Dogs allowed at Deer Creek reservoir



## missduckhunter

We are headed up to Deer Creek reservoir tomorrow and are wondering if dogs are allowed. We usually go to Strawberry and haven't had to worry about it there. My husband is thinking that dogs may no be allowed there.
We may go somewhere else if she can't go. After all, she enjoys fishing as much if not more than us.


----------



## Bhilly81

no dogs allowed at all at deer creek anywhere


----------



## Grandpa D

This is from their web site.
Not sure how ice fits in though.
http://www.utah.com/stateparks/fees.htm


----------



## blueboy22

I was there Sunday talking to a few fisherman about this very thing and they fished next to a guy the week before that got a ticket for having a dog on the ice. That would be a site to see, a fish cop at Deer Creek actually getting out of the truck.


----------



## missduckhunter

Thank you all for your help. I certainly don't want a ticket. I am guessing it's in the best interest of our drinking water so I can deal with that. There are plenty of other places she can go.


----------



## americanforkdude

The water is regulated by the people who own the water rights in Deer Creek from what I understand. I had my wheeler on it a few years back and got told I was lucky to get a warning and not a ticket. Can you say GAY? Why can you have a wave runner or a boat on the water but not a 4 wheeler? I thought it was dumb. And I think it's dumb that dogs can't get on it either. What do dogs do in the water that humans don't? I think it's dumb overall.


----------



## brookieguy1

americanforkdude said:


> The water is regulated by the people who own the water rights in Deer Creek from what I understand. I had my wheeler on it a few years back and got told I was lucky to get a warning and not a ticket. Can you say GAY? Why can you have a wave runner or a boat on the water but not a 4 wheeler? I thought it was dumb. And I think it's dumb that dogs can't get on it either. What do dogs do in the water that humans don't? I think it's dumb overall.


I got a $75.00 ticket a few years ago for having my Lab out there. Rediculous law. Just another stupid way to get your money. I guess I should have checked though.


----------



## Dagwood

I have heard so many stories about people being harassed and ticketed out there that I have decided to fish elsewhere. There are plenty of places to go with as good or better fishing and you don't have to consult an attorney before you go


----------



## missduckhunter

Funny what we will do to include our 4 legged family memebers. We will not be going to Deer Creek any time soon because it just does not feel right to enjoy the outdoors without our entire family there. Lol. We really felt guilty even considering leaving her home.
Rockport has always treated us good and so has Strawberry. Like I said, plenty of other places to go.


----------

